# POS systems/terminal



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

This is not actually a work at home question but I think it fits in best here.

My hubby is going to open a business and I was wondering if anyone had experience with POS systems/terminals???

It's kind of confusing trying to get internet info on it - most of what comes up are sales from companies I've never heard of. 

How does one go about choosing a POS systems/terminal? 
If you currently use one or have experience with one we could sure use recommendations.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I build 'em for theatres - from scratch. What is it he wants to use it for? Various systems have varying capabilities.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

He didn't want me to say publicly until he has a biz lic. and all the other ducks in a row that one needs to open their doors to John Q Public. It would be for retail - not a restaurant or hospitality biz. He will be jumping in head first fairly quickly.

Originally I set out to find one of those credit card processors, but while researching that I stumbled upon a POS terminal and it really looks more like what he needs. I saw one online for $59 a month (plus of course the processing fee's) which looked promising until I read a Forbes article that said most small businesses do not realize they can purchase one for $100-$400. We would need to be able to do cash, checks, and cards. Both bank cards and credit cards,


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

There are even free software systems out there. The big advantage of using a POS system instead of a cash drawer is in the reporting and inventory, not the actual sale. A lot of software is aimed at restaurants and bars, but there are retail ones. Just a random few from CNET:

[ame=http://download.cnet.com/Retail-Boss-POS-Point-of-Sale/3000-2067_4-10105004.html]Retail Boss POS (Point of Sale) - Download.com[/ame]

[ame=http://download.cnet.com/ezPower-Point-of-Sale/3000-2067_4-10104254.html]ezPower Point of Sale - Download.com[/ame]

[ame=http://download.cnet.com/ComCash-Point-of-Sale-Software-POS/3000-2067_4-10787974.html]ComCash Point of Sale Software (POS) - Download.com[/ame]

[ame=http://download.cnet.com/4POS-POS-Retail/3000-2067_4-10206371.html]4POS POS Retail - Download.com[/ame]

You want to look for how sales tax is handled. Two or more tax lines (state and local) should be available with separate report tallying. The need to be exception rules for items not taxed or taxed at different rates. Reports should ideally be exportable to common spreadsheet formats. Many states require detailed audit trails, so that needs to be checked out. Input on many POS systems is via touch screen. That works for some environments, but the keyboard still is the best and most reliable and instantly replaceable input device for most situations where there is space and not a lot of liquids.

Security is an issue, but daily back-ups generally resolve most of the problems. A lot of systems want to connect to a remote server that you keep in a locked room. That means that any network problem will bring your system down. I was in a Winn-Dixie that had that type of problem and customers were left standing. NOT good business. Avoid if possible.

Skip the pole displays. Nobody looks at them anyway. A locking cash drawer is needed for some environments, but not all. CBM makes some decent small ones. Receipt printers - my favorite is the Star line of printers. Super-fast and with extra capabilities. A slow receipt printer is a real drawback in almost all situations. Check for printer type capabilities. Epson has been strong in the field, but I dislike them.

Credit cards - when the CC software is integrated into the POS software, any changes to the way the CC companies process or update their stuff will create problems. Any link between the two softwares should be minimal, or even semi/manual. That also allows you to freely change between processing services.

Good software will have more capabilites than you may ever use, but the core system will be simple and intuitive.

Oh yeah, almost forgot. It is FAR FAR better for a POS to NOT have a connection to the internet, or for that connection to be extremely restricted.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you - that has been a big help. It gives me a springboard to work with. 

I've been doing a little researching since I posted and discovered the article was a tad misleading. POS terminals run significantly higher priced then they suggested. Doubtful one could be touched for under $1200. I did find a few use ones but those also had issues that I would rather not deal with.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Harry he just signed a contract for the building yesterday and gave permission for me to say publicly - it is a farm and feed store that he is starting up.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

About the CC processor...if you have a Chase bank near you, I've heard that they are giving a Square brand CC reader away if you have a business account.

The Square plugs into an iPhone type phone, and you run the card that way.

Chase told me there were no monthly fees...just the percentage that they take.


----------

